# Solved: Windows keeps muting my mic.



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, so I've had no troubles whatsoever with this until a couple days ago, using my G930's and they keep muting. I thought it was the headset itself so I returned it and got a new pair for free, and now these are muted too. I go into microphone properties and I'll turn the microphone volume up to about 80 or whatever and randomly it'll go all the way back down, or just mute. Or both. This is really annoying, so anybody have a fix? Thanks.


----------



## droidmaverick (Apr 11, 2014)

Have install the device driver ? or check device manager is your computer recognize the device.

Thanks


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I googled this problem and it came up with a couple responses, both being malware issues. Downloaded Malwarebytes and deleted the found malware, my microphone seems to be working fine now. Thanks for the reply though!


----------

